# Puff and Alex



## Beth_600 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi, to get right to the point I have a male budgie named Puff. He is in a mixed flock and seems to be very in love with one of the female budgies. Her name is Alex and the always are preening and feeding each other. When she flies to one side of the cage he does too, and ever since we put them together Puff has been trying to mate with her but she always kicks him off in a second or two. She doesn’t seem to mind but I was just wondering if that is a problem?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If he attentions are to the point where Puff is bothering Alex incessantly, then it would be best to separate the two. 
Sometimes housing your males separately from your females is the best option.
You certainly don't want to end up with unwanted breeding and eggs in a colony situation. *


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

In this case, separating them might be best. Here is a link that explains how to set the environment to best discourage egg laying and accidental breeding. As mentioned, we never want to breed in a colony situation. Too much can go wrong. Best of luck..  https://www.cutelittlebirdiesaviary.com/when-we-dont-want-eggs.html


----------

